# First project 50S BF Goodrich DX Schwinn Hornet



## tickandtin (Sep 16, 2015)

Arrived 9/16/15. Dissembled and wash it down with soap and water.All parts appeared to be original except tires.The rear wheel did not turn, it appears to be jammed.


----------



## how (Sep 16, 2015)

the hub probably isnt jammed, the grease dries and hardens. You have to take it apart clean the old grease outta it, then repack it with fresh grease.

(there is a cheating short cut that will usually work, just open it up then spray a ton of starting flluid in it, the grease and grime will loosen and drain, then it dries up real fast, then you can put fresh grease in it.)


----------



## the tinker (Sep 16, 2015)

You are starting out good with a complete bike with good paint. Maybe you can find a rear rack from someone here.Next you need a boys bike for a pair. Have fun!!!


----------



## tickandtin (Sep 27, 2015)

Things are going well! I just have to finish rebuilding the ND hub and free a few of the chain links. There are a lot of different opinion on oiling and greasing the ND coaster hub and I would like to get some recommendations and things to be aware of. It is the multiple disk brake. 
Thanks Will


----------

